# Greetings!



## GiannisMalkavian (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello! I'm new here! I am currently practicing Shito-Ryu Karate and I have practiced some Muay Thai in the recent past.
By the way I am Greek, 19 years old, my name is Giannis or John (english). Hello to everyone. I really like this forum. Seems useful.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome to MT, Giannis. It is a great place to hang and talk Martial Arts and many other topics, enjoy.............


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Mauthos (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## GiannisMalkavian (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome!  Glad your here, it's a great group. Oh, by the way. I am also a fan of Malkavians.


----------



## GiannisMalkavian (Sep 6, 2013)

Kenpo5.0Hawker said:


> I am also a fan of Malkavians.


 Vampire insanity!  You know from the game, Vampire the Masquerade...
I also used to play DnD and stuff


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 6, 2013)

GiannisMalkavian said:


> Vampire insanity!  You know from the game, Vampire the Masquerade...
> I also used to play DnD and stuff



Very cool. I still have my books. Vamp, DnD and a few other games. I play DnD with my daughter now. When she gets older ill let her play Vampire. I can't wait for that. 

Very cool to meet another gamer who lives so far away from me.


----------



## GiannisMalkavian (Sep 7, 2013)

Hahhah yeah! Nice! Your kids are your new friends now! 
But fragile eh! Be careful! Don't spoil her too much!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Takai (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to MT. 

Who are you training in Shito Ryu under? Never trained in it myself but, I have a number of friends who have and have a number of excellent conversations with Del Saito over the years.


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to MT, John!


----------

